# KFC brazer



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hello everyone, new burger from kfc the kfc brazer, anyone tried one yet????

apparently its griddled so its got less fat than your average kfc fried food.

thinking of having 2 of them for my lunch as i lurrrrve kfc heres the macro's for TWO!!!

calories - 794

fat - 25g

carbs - 80g

protein - 64g

now stick that up your chicken and brown rice ass  :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

They have just come out in Australia as well, been talking about it today actualy ha

I dont fancy it as they always seem to over cook the cicken every time i go and its like rubber


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dont diss the colonel


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

fatmanstan! said:


> dont diss the colonel


Im dissing the dribbeling monkeys that cook the food not the colonel 

I was DJ'n for a club in December and the fella that booked me looked like the colonel hahaha


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

I rather have a snickers bar mate


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

or a chicken shish, that's it chicken shish for me


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

snickers are on of my fav foods - but im talkin healthy food:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

They did a trial of kentucky grilled chicken in the USA a year or two ago, this is probably their feeler for the UK/Aus market. TBH, I go to KFC for a bucket of greasy, breadcrumbed, disgustingly unhealthy pseudo-chicken. I can make a regular chicken fillet at home.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> They did a trial of kentucky grilled chicken in the USA a year or two ago, this is probably their feeler for the UK/Aus market. TBH, I go to KFC for a bucket of greasy, breadcrumbed, disgustingly unhealthy pseudo-chicken. I can make a regular chicken fillet at home.


i do usually, but ill see what this thing says


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

My friend, when you step into the world of fine dinning at KFC who's gives a fook about macros!

Eat up! Tell'em the Big Dog sent ya! ;-)


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm a little concerned that the Colonel has been passed up for promotion for years. What is he doing wrong? Nothing in my book, just shows the promotion process is a lottery.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

for the record the brazer was bit crap - give me a zinger burger any day of the week


----------



## Nikon1149 (Mar 5, 2011)

The brazer is an absolute winner! I'm a massive fan of the twister, and now I can get my favourite fast food meal grilled, so it doesn't even count as a cheat meal!

Brazer twister - fan-****ing-tastic. Just hope they keep the promotion as a full time menu option


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

boneless banquet all the way for me


----------

